# what kind of light



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im upgrading to at least an 80 gal tank today and start to set it up 
4 reds about 21/2 to3 inch 
what kind of light do you guys find best
flourescent, black, just regular light bulbs, or is there something else out there


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I use compact flourescents.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i use very low-light for most of my tanks. i only have one 36" strip on my 125 gallon....which is about 30w - not much.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

For optimum plant growth you will need bulbs especially for plants.In my tanks i am using 'Hagen's Flora Glow' which is a 'warm photicynthetic' bulb.
In my 110g i have 2 Flora Glow and 2 normal bulbs.
The lights turning on automatically and stay on for 11 hours but with a difference of an hour between them, in order for the fish to adapt more easily from No-Light to Light and oppositte.

I hope this helps you...









Jim


----------

